# What 1080p monitor should i get? LED vs LCD



## Funtoss (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys i m currently deciding on which 1080p monitor to get

they both cost the same but one is LED and the other is LCD :\

Its going to be used for gaming, but i want nice colours and stuff as well 

here are the links.

LCD:

http://www.viewsonic.com/products/desktop-monitors/lcd/x-series/vx2439wm.htm

LED:

http://www.viewsonic.com/products/desktop-monitors/lcd/x-series/vx2450wmled.htm

guys please help me decide, thanks.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2011)

LED - Save power, thinner and better contrast ratio.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2011)

randomflip said:


> LED - Save power, thinner and better contrast ratio.



yap, i went from a LCD to LED and i haven't regretted it, and u can actually run 2xLED and only consume the power of 1xLCD and u get greater Contrast 

i went from 22inch LCD to 24inch LCD (i think it was) too big so i changed it to a 21,5inch LED and that's more suitable for me =^_^=


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 7, 2011)

if your mainly interested in gaming on it, go for the lowest response time, get the LCD

if your interested in graphic software and saving energy "tiny though it is*, get the LED

if your interested in saving money, get the CHEAPEST

if neither above are relevent, then thread is pointless

does that help you


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I always get confused since the one you posted is LED backlit not really a true LED panel.
I have a LED backlit screen and it looks pretty good but true LED is ofcourse better.


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 7, 2011)

oh okay, so i m better off with lcd right? 

i m going on the lcd side a lil bit more


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2011)

if you need a monitor recommendation 

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/focus.php?subaction=showfull&id=1229341472


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 7, 2011)

LED over anything else anytime. + LED are as cheap as LCDs if not cheaper


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> if your mainly interested in gaming on it, go for the lowest response time, get the LCD



pfff, u can get LED with 2ms respons time, even at 24inch BenQ, Samsung and some others has made that, but yet again 5ms is fine, how much lower u want it? my Philips 221EL2 has 5ms and i think that's fine for me ^_^


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 7, 2011)

!~!
the price for lcd is $289 and led is $349

i think i m better off with the lcd!! lol btw i live in new zealand so yeah :\


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 7, 2011)

If i had to choose out of those two.  I would go for the LCD monitor.  It's cheaper and has an HDMI port.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 7, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> pfff, u can get LED with 2ms respons time, even at 24inch BenQ, Samsung and some others has made that, but yet again 5ms is fine, how much lower u want it?



going by the 2 screens the OP linked, i made my recommendation.

If he wanted to search high and low for a screen then I don't think he would have posted *THOSE 2* choices he was interested in here would he??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah lol only need the viewsonic monitors, i heard that they make really nice ones and i have them available at my country.

thanks a lot guys! i m going with the lcd


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 7, 2011)

oh crap, guys another question!

is a 1080p monitor worth it? would it give me better gaming experience + maybe watching movies sometimes?


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> oh crap, guys another question!
> 
> is a 1080p monitor worth it? would it give me better gaming experience + maybe watching movies sometimes?



Can't live without it. And yes HD movies look fantastic on 1080p monitors and so do games compared to lower resolutions, first thing you should try out is go to youtube and watch a 1080p video or something, you'll definitely notice a difference.

EDIT: Just so you are aware too, 1080p = marketing term for 1920x1080 resolution.


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hell yes i switched from 15" 1024x768 to 24" 1080p and it is a whole new world man!

cant do without now.


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 9, 2011)

GUYS! i love the lcd 1080p monitor


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> GUYS! i love the lcd 1080p monitor



Awesome, good to know you're enjoying the heavenly resolution known as 1080p


----------



## Goodman (Mar 9, 2011)

Love my 24" LCD , ill probably buy 2 more with my taxes return & run Eyefinity?


----------

